# Washington State shatters grape production record



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow, huge increase for a single year. Prices still a bargain compared to that other State to the south!

WA Wine Report


----------



## NorCal (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm really surprised how little is being grown in WA. What drives CA prices is Napa and Sonoma. Their prices average $5,500 per ton on their cab, cab franc. I manage a 20 acre vineyard for our community and sell grapes to local wineries. I take the "crush report" each year to evaluate our pricing vs. others in our AVA. We are an hour and a half from Napa, but real close to WA prices.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 2, 2017)

What is really going to drive prices up over the next 5 years is the minimum wage. It is $10.50 now, goes to $11 next year and then jumps $1 per year for the following 4 years, up to $15. I see grape prices increasing substantially in the years to come.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2017)

You guys had a little bit of a head start I think! WA is just now really starting to see the (much deserved) critical acclaim. Still a fledgling industry compared to CA but each year more and more acres are being planted as the demand for (good) fruit keeps going up. Thank heavens for the Columbia River. Lets hope those underground Hanford tanks keep holding up...... 



NorCal said:


> I'm really surprised how little is being grown in WA.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 2, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, huge increase for a single year. Prices still a bargain compared to that other State to the south!
> 
> WA Wine Report



I want to do wine from grapes this year. (still need to learn the MLF stuff)

I know of one place in Hartford, CT that sells grapes and I hear there is one in Westchester county NY. Just not exactly sure where. 

I suppose I should really start looking. When do these shipments usually become available?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2017)

You will need to check in with @Boatboy24 or @geek for grape sources and time tables in your neck of the woods but you can do this, we can help! LOL









dcbrown73 said:


> I want to do wine from grapes this year. (still need to learn the MLF stuff)
> 
> I know of one place in Hartford, CT that sells grapes and I hear there is one in Westchester county NY. Just not exactly sure where.
> 
> I suppose I should really start looking. When do these shipments usually become available?


----------



## geek (Mar 3, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I want to do wine from grapes this year. (still need to learn the MLF stuff)
> 
> I know of one place in Hartford, CT that sells grapes and I hear there is one in Westchester county NY. Just not exactly sure where.
> 
> I suppose I should really start looking. When do these shipments usually become available?



David,

If any help let me know, I've purchased from M&M in Hartford but also have been buying from Maltose Express lately since they're in Monroe and have great customer service.

I met a new friend (Portuguese descent) at Maltose like 2 years ago, who buys grapes from CA in the fall in larger quantity than me. He has been making wine for a while, 'a la Portuguese' (wild yeast, no MLF, etc) and didn't know much about MLF. That day he was getting a Wyeast MLF package and I talked him into using VP41 and gave him details on how I make my wine, plus we texted back/forth on how things were progressing....anyhow, that wine he made in the fall of 2015 is the best wine he ever made (words from his mouth....lol) and we have traded a few bottles here and there.
Moral of the story, once you go grapes, you don't look back....

At Maltose, they also bring grapes from Chile.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2017)

Was surprised to see the Riesling production decreasing for a second year. Maybe it's just me, but I'm pretty fond of Riesling from Washington.


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 4, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Was surprised to see the Riesling production decreasing for a second year. Maybe it's just me, but I'm pretty fond of Riesling from Washington.



Its a demand thing. I wish we could get napa prices, or even half. Of course there is lots of Columbia Valley above Hanford, Mike. But, we all pray the Feds will pony up and clean up their mess


----------



## cozmogeek (Mar 23, 2017)

I picked up some cab sauv and some muscat blanc from a small vineyard in WA last year. It was $1/lb which didn't seem too bad and looking at those charts it really isn't considering I bought less than 250lbs. They said I'd have to be buying waaay more to get a better price (like 1 ton+). The cab turned out fantastic.


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 24, 2017)

1$ a pound is pretty typical around here for common vineyards. There are some that will do small lots for the going tonage price. I've gotten Waulluke slope grapes that way and for a couple hundred pounds it is a steal. I sent my 2012 Waulluke slope cab Sauv and Syrah to winemaker competition. I'm courteous to see what they will think of it.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 27, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> . I sent my 2012 Waulluke slope cab Sauv and Syrah to winemaker competition. I'm courteous to see what they will think of it.



I hope they Love It, Good Luck!!!

I don't want to know what my cost per Lbs is right now. I would have to cry but each year it will go down right??? That is at least what I keep telling myself and my better half.

HA!!!! I produced 0.002236842% of the states Viognier crop, can you say I have a micro nano vineyard


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2017)

BlueStimulator said:


> HA!!!! I produced 0.002236842% of the states Viognier crop, can you say I have a micro nano vineyard



Probably a micro-nano.  

Viognier is probably my favorite white wine, so producing any is a good thing.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 27, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Viognier is probably my favorite white wine, so producing any is a good thing.




The good news is last year I planted 6 more Viognier vines so I will soon be doubling my production to 0.00447% of the crop
::


----------

